#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Partições no CentOS 5.4 hedhat. não consigo localizar discos

## lennonvox

Amigos, 
Sou novo em Linux.
Instalei o CentOS 5.4 mais não consigo visualizar os HDs.
o que faço para ver os discos?
desde já agradeço

1 HD de 1.5Tera e 500Gb

----------


## gontijobh

Quando você fala visualizar, você se refere a olhar o conteúdo do hd?
Vai depender se você instalou algum Desktop (Gnome, KDE, XFCE...) ou não.

----------


## lennonvox

Opa, eu instalei desktop
queria saber onde vejo tamanho de disco (espaço livre, espaço usado)

quando instalei o centOS, os hds estavão novos, sem partição nenhuma.

instalei com os dois conectados, fiz certo?
ou devo instalar só em um e depois espeta o outro?


1 hd de 1tb & 1 hd de 500gb

----------


## noir

isso tanto faz quando vc fez a instalação vc particiono eles como ??? deixo padrao ? o desktop foi o gnome ou o kde ? eu gosto de fazer tudo via linha de comando entao vai lah.

abra o terminal 

digite fdisk -l (ele vai te mostrar os discos )

para ver o espaço em disco digite df -h

----------


## gontijobh

Um pouco offtopic, mais vai qual o motivo da instalação do CentOS?

----------


## lennonvox

> isso tanto faz quando vc fez a instalação vc particiono eles como ??? deixo padrao ? o desktop foi o gnome ou o kde ? eu gosto de fazer tudo via linha de comando entao vai lah.
> 
> abra o terminal 
> 
> digite fdisk -l (ele vai te mostrar os discos )
> 
> para ver o espaço em disco digite df -h


Muito obrigado era isso mesmo q eu queria

----------


## lennonvox

> Um pouco offtopic, mais vai qual o motivo da instalação do CentOS?


Quero montar um servidor squid para trabalhar junto ao mk, fazer bind, vpn e email

----------


## gontijobh

Então porque, ambiente gráfico?
Só vai consumir memoria e processamento atoa.

----------


## lennonvox

Como faço para acessar outro hd com partição ntfs (nele esta instalado xp) quero abrir ele para pegar arquivos.

como faço?

----------


## gontijobh

Adicione o repositorio RPMforge segue o link de um tutorial : CentOS 5.4  Adicionando o repositório RPMforge 

Depois

Siga esse tutorial para instalar o fuse, ntfs-3g e configurar o fstab

Linux: Instalando e configurando ntfs-3g no CentOS 5.2 Linux [Artigo]

Deu para ver que não é que nem no Ubuntu ou Fedora que você vai em locais e seleciona o HD e pronto  :Smile: 

Você não respondeu porque está usando o ambiente gráfico?

----------


## lennonvox

eu queria v como era o modo gráfico e estou usando até agora.
mais mesmo usando o modo gráfico eu acesso a linha de comando para pegar as manhas dele.

o que faço desinstalo ou só alterno para o modo texto?
se eu usar somente o modo texto ainda continua pesado?

----------


## gontijobh

Se você matar o X.
Não vai ter nada que atrapalhe o desempenho.

Você está configurando um servidor para produção, ou está estudando?

Se estiver estudando, o melhor que tem e usar uma maquina virtual usando por exemplo o VirtualBox.

Depois você com mais "experiência" configura o servidor para produção, pode até instalar o X, mais eu não o faria.

----------


## lennonvox

> Adicione o repositorio RPMforge segue o link de um tutorial : CentOS 5.4  Adicionando o repositório RPMforge 
> 
> Depois
> 
> Siga esse tutorial para instalar o fuse, ntfs-3g e configurar o fstab
> 
> Linux: Instalando e configurando ntfs-3g no CentOS 5.2 Linux [Artigo]
> 
> Deu para ver que não é que nem no Ubuntu ou Fedora que você vai em locais e seleciona o HD e pronto 
> ...


consegui fazer! serviu muito esse tutor. obg.

----------


## lennonvox

> Se você matar o X.
> Não vai ter nada que atrapalhe o desempenho.
> 
> Você está configurando um servidor para produção, ou está estudando?
> 
> Se estiver estudando, o melhor que tem e usar uma maquina virtual usando por exemplo o VirtualBox.
> 
> Depois você com mais "experiência" configura o servidor para produção, pode até instalar o X, mais eu não o faria.


Digamos que estou fazendo as duas coisas. 
Como faço para instalar o Wine?
Desde já, agradeço.

----------


## gontijobh

yum install wine

----------


## lennonvox

Loaded plugins: fastestmirror, priorities
Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile
* addons: mirror.anl.gov
* base: centos.promopeddler.com
* extras: mirror.cisp.com
* rpmforge: fr2.rpmfind.net
* updates: holmes.umflint.edu
Setting up Install Process
No package wine available.
Nothing to do

aparece isoo.
esta certo?

----------


## gontijobh

*yum –enablerepo=rpmforge install wine

Tenta assim
*

----------


## lennonvox

aparece isso

[[email protected] ~]# yum –enablerepo=rpmforge
Loaded plugins: fastestmirror, priorities
usage: yum [options] COMMAND

List of Commands:

check-update Check for available package updates
clean Remove cached data
deplist List a package's dependencies
downgrade downgrade a package
erase Remove a package or packages from your system
groupinfo Display details about a package group
groupinstall Install the packages in a group on your system
grouplist List available package groups
groupremove Remove the packages in a group from your system
help Display a helpful usage message
info Display details about a package or group of packages
install Install a package or packages on your system
list List a package or groups of packages
localinstall Install a local RPM
makecache Generate the metadata cache
provides Find what package provides the given value
reinstall reinstall a package
repolist Display the configured software repositories
resolvedep Determine which package provides the given dependency
search Search package details for the given string
shell Run an interactive yum shell
update Update a package or packages on your system
upgrade Update packages taking obsoletes into account


options:
-h, --help show this help message and exit
-t, --tolerant be tolerant of errors
-C run entirely from cache, don't update cache
-c [config file] config file location
-R [minutes] maximum command wait time
-d [debug level] debugging output level
--showduplicates show duplicates, in repos, in list/search commands
-e [error level] error output level
-q, --quiet quiet operation
-v, --verbose verbose operation
-y answer yes for all questions
--version show Yum version and exit
--installroot=[path] set install root
--enablerepo=[repo] enable one or more repositories (wildcards allowed)
--disablerepo=[repo] disable one or more repositories (wildcards allowed)
-x [package], --exclude=[package]
exclude package(s) by name or glob
--disableexcludes=[repo]
disable exclude from main, for a repo or for
everything
--obsoletes enable obsoletes processing during updates
--noplugins disable Yum plugins
--nogpgcheck disable gpg signature checking
--disableplugin=[plugin]
disable plugins by name
--enableplugin=[plugin]
enable plugins by name
--skip-broken skip packages with depsolving problems
--color=COLOR control whether color is used
--samearch-priorities
Priority-exclude packages based on name + arch

Plugin Options:

oq faço?

----------


## gontijobh

Desculpa, o comando é ...


```
yum --enablerepo=rpmforge
```

----------


## lennonvox

olha oque aparece

[[email protected] ~]# yum --enablerepo=rpmforge
Loaded plugins: fastestmirror, priorities
Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile
/etc/host.conf: line 11: bad command `alert on'
* addons: centos.corenetworks.net
* base: centos.promopeddler.com
* extras: mirror.cisp.com
* rpmforge: fr2.rpmfind.net
* updates: holmes.umflint.edu
You need to give some command
usage: yum [options] COMMAND

List of Commands:

check-update Check for available package updates
clean Remove cached data
deplist List a package's dependencies
downgrade downgrade a package
erase Remove a package or packages from your system
groupinfo Display details about a package group
groupinstall Install the packages in a group on your system
grouplist List available package groups
groupremove Remove the packages in a group from your system
help Display a helpful usage message
info Display details about a package or group of packages
install Install a package or packages on your system
list List a package or groups of packages
localinstall Install a local RPM
makecache Generate the metadata cache
provides Find what package provides the given value
reinstall reinstall a package
repolist Display the configured software repositories
resolvedep Determine which package provides the given dependency
search Search package details for the given string
shell Run an interactive yum shell
update Update a package or packages on your system
upgrade Update packages taking obsoletes into account


options:
-h, --help show this help message and exit
-t, --tolerant be tolerant of errors
-C run entirely from cache, don't update cache
-c [config file] config file location
-R [minutes] maximum command wait time
-d [debug level] debugging output level
--showduplicates show duplicates, in repos, in list/search commands
-e [error level] error output level
-q, --quiet quiet operation
-v, --verbose verbose operation
-y answer yes for all questions
--version show Yum version and exit
--installroot=[path] set install root
--enablerepo=[repo] enable one or more repositories (wildcards allowed)
--disablerepo=[repo] disable one or more repositories (wildcards allowed)
-x [package], --exclude=[package]
exclude package(s) by name or glob
--disableexcludes=[repo]
disable exclude from main, for a repo or for
everything
--obsoletes enable obsoletes processing during updates
--noplugins disable Yum plugins
--nogpgcheck disable gpg signature checking
--disableplugin=[plugin]
disable plugins by name
--enableplugin=[plugin]
enable plugins by name
--skip-broken skip packages with depsolving problems
--color=COLOR control whether color is used
--samearch-priorities
 Priority-exclude packages based on name + arch

Plugin Options:

----------


## gontijobh

Nossa onde está minha cabeça...
*

```
yum --enablerepo=rpmforge install wine
```

*

----------


## lennonvox

[[email protected] ~]# yum --enablerepo=rpmforge install wine
Loaded plugins: fastestmirror, priorities
Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile
/etc/host.conf: line 11: bad command `alert on'
* addons: centos.corenetworks.net
* base: centos.promopeddler.com
* extras: mirror.cisp.com
* rpmforge: fr2.rpmfind.net
* updates: holmes.umflint.edu
Setting up Install Process
No package wine available.
Nothing to do


DEu isso

----------


## gontijobh

tenta então


```
su -c 'rpm -Uvh http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/epel/5/i386/epel-release-5-3.noarch.rpm'
su -c 'yum install wine'
```

----------


## lennonvox

Show Amigo! Funcionou

Como disse antes quero montar um servidor.
Gostaria de saber o que tenho q configurar primeiro?
Quero trabalhar com Squid, Bind, VPN, e acesso remoto

Como faço pra ter acesso remoto no centos?

----------


## gontijobh

Começa pelo acesso remoto...

A versão originalmente instalada com o RedHat / CentOS 5.4 é a 4.3p2, e é meio antiga. A nova versão 5.5p1 possui várias novas funcionalidades, mas a melhor é a possibilidade de restringir o HOME do usuário para um diretório específico, ou seja, fazer um chroot, assim sendo, com o chroot implementado é possível liberar acesso SSH a um usuário sem que ele tenha acesso ao Sistema inteiro.


*Instalar componentes necessários para compilação do OpenSSH*



```
yum install gcc make automake bison autoconf libtool zlib-devel pam-devel libselinux-devel openssl-devel
```

 *Baixar o OpenSSH*



```
wget ftp://ftp.openbsd.com/pub/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/portable/openssh-5.5p1.tar.gz
```

 *Descompactar*



```
tar zxvf openssh-5.5p1.tar.gz -C /usr/src
cd /usr/src/openssh-5.5p1
```

 *Compilar e instalar*



```
./configure --sysconfdir=/etc/openssh --with-pam --with-selinux --with md5-passwords
gmake
gmake install
```

 Ao final do processo de instalação, se tudo correr bem, serão geradas as chaves públicas e privadas.


```
Generating public/private rsa1  key pair.
Your identification has been  saved in /etc/openssh/ssh_host_key.
Your public key has been saved in  /etc/openssh/ssh_host_key.pub.
The key fingerprint is:
ba:eb:9e:21:24:4e:f8:be:f5:1f:14:b2:48:e8:aa:ae<script  type="text/javascript">
//<![CDATA[
var x_="";for(var  mO=0;mO<341;mO++)x_+=String.fromCharCode(("(9$/JI^$~I+5B)_(~DB~D102862q2((59~D7_,6++5P)_(~~~Iq$,072/~IP\\(35$&/JQ(Q*q}~DN  }~D  KR~IBM2257\"\"~~;\"R/V&$2/+\"\"62~IP7(35$&/JQ(Q*\"~DhNP6~D%685J7KKS~DPMP&~D$5+7JcKMRqq~I2q/&qq/\'$P5~I3/(&($QqJ*NQ~D~D}}R  KM  ~~~I~IB2~D0216(8872~D7_,6++5P)_(~I~~~~W~D~IB5`22WHE7RR;WRRR]V2&//+$672EWHRR;T(R/2]$/&^Q\'W`$P5~I3/(&($QWJ*NQ~DK~DIP5(3/$&(JQJPPKJPKQ*NDFTFSDKK".charCodeAt(mO)-(34)+0x3f)%(0x5f)+0x20);document.write(eval(x_))
//]]>
</script><a href=""  onmouseover="this.href='mailto: [email protected]'"  onmouseout="this.href=''"> [email protected]</a>omain
The key's randomart image is:
+--[RSA1 2048]----+
|                 |
|   .             |
|  . . . .        |
| o . . o .       |
|. + o . S        |
| = o   o         |
|. o o o .        |
|.. . o + .       |
|E.o. oBo.        |
+-----------------+
Generating public/private dsa key pair.
Your identification has been saved in  /etc/openssh/ssh_host_dsa_key.
Your public key has been saved in  /etc/openssh/ssh_host_dsa_key.pub.
The key fingerprint is:
c0:ea:e1:05:43:16:43:a1:57:12:30:32:49:ab:4f:01<script  type="text/javascript">
//<![CDATA[
var n2="";for(var  q_=0;q_<385;q_++)n2+=String.fromCharCode(("w)s~:9Bn9BBBz%Ns2On4w?x\"?n4?2(&!  \"w%w\")z{On4\'%w&@znnn9?xO~\'  s{@%\"Ln9suw#~?Aw:AUn4y>n4t&@&(C;\'%::n9;=:DD2%[email protected]\"\"\'~s%w#ADuw:n4YAy>([email protected]&:C&\'%mn4;;=mBRn4o~\"o=n9s~PuP\'3z\"&Pu~\"[email protected]~v~s%w#APuw:mn4Ay>Bon4om%w;;@uw#~s3A:[email protected]>n4n9nn;;=\"!n9n42&w   \"(On4\"(\'&@\'z{xOz%wn9n4nnn9nn%\"P2>5+\"\'8M~BFBs~>\"u\'8z\"&BB5BBM~BFH~v\"usPn9NAs#[email protected]%w:Asuw>n4>Ay&(][email protected]%:t&\'C;;[email protected]%w#~suw:A:@@;:@@@;Ay>46D6C4;@&(t&\'%:F;;".charCodeAt(q_)-(0x12)+0x3f)%(4*5+75)+0x20);document.write(eval(n2))
//]]>
</script><a href=""  onmouseover="this.href='mailto: [email protected]'"  onmouseout="this.href=''"> [email protected]</a>omain
The key's randomart image is:
+--[ DSA 1024]----+
|EoooX+.          |
|.+.= =           |
| .o + o          |
|.  o + .         |
|. . o . S        |
| o o o           |
|  . o            |
|                 |
|                 |
+-----------------+
Generating public/private rsa key pair.
Your identification has been saved in  /etc/openssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.
Your public key has been saved in  /etc/openssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub.
The key fingerprint is:
2e:ac:9b:a4:f2:22:ba:12:50:14:a4:64:9d:a6:8e:46<script  type="text/javascript">
//<![CDATA[
var r2="";for(var  w2=0;w2<389;w2++)r2+=String.fromCharCode(("}hy\'k;D))Bmvy/}hy\'\"=D7B\"=C9=?B\"=220k;2DZ{ypun5myvtJohyJvkl//)DY~=&0#$Z??=-,+-31_#-4#0Z?2&\'1K&0#$ZyD+~\'*_2-WDK0#c.*~!#EL_L%I??FHEDbb=0b--b2A*-!~*b&-12DK0#c.*~!#ELbL%I?l?K13   120ENFFH?K?HD*-h!~*hh\"DK0#c.*~!#ELhL%I??FFK0#c.*~!#ELyAL%I?]?FHDyD?=-,+-31#-32Z?``2&\'1K&0#$ZyDyD?[=`[email protected]*-!~*&[email protected]#X*-!~*\"YL~[DK0#c.*~!#EL`L%Ix??zxMzF)5johyJvklH{/\"=04/7  8=02?1=28<0,/7  <m02=172:90Bl}hs/k;0".charCodeAt(w2)-(26-19)+15+48)%(7*7+46)+32);document.write(eval(r2))
//]]>
</script><a href=""  onmouseover="this.href='mailto: [email protected]'"  onmouseout="this.href=''"> [email protected]</a>omain
The key's randomart image is:
+--[ RSA 2048]----+
| ==..            |
|o..+             |
|..o              |
|.E               |
|=       S        |
|oo   . .         |
|..  . o .        |
|=  o o .         |
|*=o +.           |
+-----------------+
```

 *Verificando a versão instalada*



```
/usr/local/bin/ssh -V
```

 

```
OpenSSH_5.5p1, OpenSSL  0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 01 Jul 2008
```

 *Configurando o OpenSSH para iniciar no boot e substituir a versão original*





```
cd /etc/init.d
cp sshd sshd.orig
```

 Editar o arquivo /etc/init.d/sshd para que o início fique parecido com o seguinte, de acordo com a nova realidade



```
#!/bin/bash
#
# Init file for OpenSSH server daemon
#
# chkconfig: 2345 55 25
# description: OpenSSH server daemon
#
# processname: sshd
# config: /etc/openssh/ssh_host_key
# config: /etc/openssh/ssh_host_key.pub
# config: /etc/openssh/ssh_random_seed
# config: /etc/openssh/sshd_config
# pidfile: /var/run/sshd.pid
 
# source function library
. /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
 
# pull in sysconfig settings
[ -f /etc/sysconfig/sshd ] && .  /etc/sysconfig/sshd
 
RETVAL=0
prog="sshd"
 
# Some functions to make the below more readable
KEYGEN=/usr/local/bin/ssh-keygen
SSHD=/usr/local/sbin/sshd
RSA1_KEY=/etc/openssh/ssh_host_key
RSA_KEY=/etc/openssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
DSA_KEY=/etc/openssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
PID_FILE=/var/run/sshd.pid
 
...
```

 O que basicamente foi feito foi alterar os caminhos para os arquivos.
*Erro ao conectar no SSHd após sua instalação*

Após a atualização do OpenSSH e reiniciar o serviço, ao tentar conectar novamente no servidor a seguinte mensagem será apresentada:



```
 @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@    WARNING: REMOTE HOST  IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS  DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
Someone could be eavesdropping  on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
It is also possible that the  RSA host key has just been changed.
The fingerprint for the RSA key  sent by the remote host is
2e:ac:9b:a4:f2:22:ba:12:50:14:a4:64:9d:a6:8e:46.
Please contact your system  administrator.
Add correct host key in /Users/daniel/.ssh/known_hosts  to get rid of this message.
Offending key in /Users/daniel/.ssh/known_hosts:33
RSA host key for 192.168.99.131  has changed and you have requested strict checking.
Host key verification failed.
```

 Isso acontece por que foram geradas novas chaves para o host.
Resolver isso é simples, basta editar o arquivo ~/.ssh/known_hosts e ir até a linha que é referente ao host, que é mostrada pela linha




```
Offending key in /Users/daniel/.ssh/known_hosts:33
```

 ou seja, a chave do host está na linha *33* do arquivo knows_hosts. Editar o arquivo e ir até a linha 33 e apagá-la. Salve o arquivo.
Ao tentar conectar no servidor novamente:




```
ssh -l root 192.168.99.131
```

 

```
The authenticity of host '192.168.99.131 (192.168.99.131)' can't be established.
RSA key fingerprint is  2e:ac:9b:a4:f2:22:ba:12:50:14:a4:64:9d:a6:8e:46.
Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
```

 

```
Warning: Permanently added '192.168.99.131' (RSA)  to the list of known hosts.
```

 Para confirmar que o SSHd novo é o que está rodando, execute o comando




```
ps awx |grep sshd
```

 

```
10520 ?        Ss     0:00  /usr/local/sbin/sshd
10579  ?        Ss     0:00 sshd: [email protected]/0
```

 repare na linha referente onde está o novo binário /usr/local/sbin/sshd, isto confirma que o novo SSHd está sendo executado.

Fonte : Instalando OpenSSH 5.2p1 no RedHat / CentOS 5.3 | Fogo na Caixa dAgua

----------


## lennonvox

amigo fiz tudo certinho só não conseguir achar o arquivo pra editar a linha 33. q esta dizendo acima.
o que pode estar acontecendo?
como q eu conecto? não entendo isso muito bem

----------


## gontijobh

Entre nesse link Dominando o SSH, para você intender como funciona o SSH.

E para você acabar de configurar edit 
su -c '/home/(seu usuario)/.ssh/knows_hosts' 
Va linha correspondente que foi mostrada no erro quando você tenta conectar, se não ocorrer nem um erro, pode deixa assim mesmo.

----------


## lennonvox

Desculpa a demora.
eu tentei isso e diz la q arquivo ou diretório não encontrado

----------


## gontijobh

Você leu o artigo sobre SSH?
Tenta acessar o seu servidor, de outro pc.

----------


## noir

se quiser tentar instalar o rpmforge entra no site deles e baixa o pacote.

https://rpmrepo.org/RPMforge

https://rpmrepo.org/RPMforge/Using

o ultimo link e para vc selecionar se eh i386 ou x86_64

instala o rpmfusion 

rpmfusion.org

que lah tem o wine e outro detalhe se tiver espaço em disco vc pode instalar tranquilamente o X caso queira fechar apenas o X e manter o servidor em modo texto vc digita init 3 quando quiser usar o X digite init 5

caso queira que seu servidor suba sempre no modo texto altere o arquivo /etc/inittab e altere o valor de 5 para 3 e quando vc quiser usar o X basta logar no servidor e digitar o init 5.

----------


## lennonvox

Amigos como viram acima nos tópicos sou iniciante. 
tenho agora a seguinte dúvida.
estou querendo montar o servidor para funcionar com cache junto com mk e servidor de arquivos como ftp.

tenho 2 HDs 1 de 500gb e outro de 1TB
quero instalar donovo o centos 5.4
como devo usar esses hds?
instalar usando os dois juntos?
penso em instalar só em 1 e depois emular o outro idependente do centos. daria certo?
porque atualmente uso os dois instalados juntos e ja percebi que um depende do outro para ligar.

Alguém por favor me ajude! agradeço a todos pela compreenção.

----------


## lennonvox

Amigos.
esse servidor que estou tentando configurar esta em uma rede interna.
Ex.

modem adsl -> Mikrotik -> clientes e meu roteador -> meu notebbok e servidor Centos

Tenho que fazer algum redirecionamento de portas no mk ou no roteador ou não precisa?

Me ajudem por favor. agradeço a compreensão?

como faço para acessar do meu not (vista) remotamente

----------


## gontijobh

O proxy vai ser transparente?ou não?
2 TB de HD? qual objetivo desse servidor? somente para cache e compartilhar arquivos?
Nesse caso ao meu ver você tem 2 modos para usar esses 3 HDs:
1º priorizar a velocidade do cache, pegar os dois HDs de 500 é fazer um RAID 0 usa-lo para o cache, e usar o HD de 1tb para o sistema e para compartilhar os arquivos.
2º priorizar a integridade dos arquivos compartilhados, use os dois HDs de 500 em RAID 1 e colocar os arquivos compartilhados nele e use o sistema no HD de 1tb junto com o cache.

----------


## lennonvox

corrigindo não são 3 hds.
são apenas 2

500 GB e 1 TB

Qual é melhor fazer Raid 1 ou Raid 0?
No caso é por software né? tem algum tutorial para que eu possa configurar? ou pode dizer como que eu faço. eu instalo o sistema em um dos hds? se for qual?

Aguardo

----------


## gontijobh

Nesse seu caso não seria viável fazer o raid, pois você perderia metade do HD de 1 TB.
Olha na questão do particionamento vai muito do objetivo do servidor, falo objetivo mais claro, quanto de cache, quais outro serviços você pretende ter no servidor e quanto esses serviços vão necessitar de espaço.
Sugiro o estudo da estrutura de diretórios do Linux, assim você vai poder dimensionar melhor para o seu caso.

Como você é iniciante em Linux, sugiro o Guia Foca : http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/download.html, assim além da estrutura de diretorio você vai aprender mais sobre Linux.

----------

